# TiVo TCD74800 Premiere XL - Lifetime Sub plus 2TB Hard Drive



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Long time TCF member making some changes so I need to part with my "baby".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_2557wt_1252

Includes:


TiVo TCD74800 Premiere XL THX Certified DVR
TiVo Lifetime Plus Subscription
2TB Upgraded Hard Drive - 318 HD hours of recording goodness
1TB OEM Hard Drive
Full TiVo Warranty through the end of March 2013

TLC from day one and in excellent condition. Original packaging, cables, TiVo Glo Premium remote included.

Over $1,000 value! Asking $749 OBO.

TIA and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Eeek! Not selling your beloved Tivo???


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Eeek! Not selling your beloved Tivo???


Wife wants a new Hopper.  Kidding.

Still have the Series3 and downsizing a bit.


----------

